# Detailer's Domain: Hired to fix another CPO'd BMW - this time a 750 M Sport



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Detailer's Domain: Hired to fix another CPO'd BMW - this time a 750 M Sport

We had yet another customer pick up a CPO'd BMW, this one had a good amount of paint correction. 
Take a look at the before and see the transformation.

Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with Adam's Car Wash
- Decon with Wolf's Decon Gel
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Nano Scrub AutoScrub
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Compound - Menzerna FG400
- Final Polish - Sonax Nano Polish
- Last step - Auto Finesse Desire
- Inspection with Fenix, Brinkmann, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned and dressed
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were auto scrubed, cleaned, and sealed

Products used

Links to products used -

Adam's Car Wash
Wolf's Decon Gel - Iron Remover
Stoner's Tarminator
Adam's All Purpose Cleaner
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
NanoSkin AutoScrub System
Menzerna FG400
Sonax Nano Polish 3/6
Auto Finesse Desire Premium Carnauba Wax
Adam's Super VRT
Auto Finesse Crystal Glass Cleaner
Auto Finesse Mercury Metal Polish

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Griot's 6 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Rupes LHR75
Rupes BigFoot LHR 21ES Random Orbital Polisher
Rupes BigFoot LHR 15ES Random Orbital Polisher
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Uber Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Adam's Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Before - as you can see some pretty bad swirls, holograms, scratches on the paint, buffer trails, water spots





























Prep - Wheels and Tires, Decon, Nanoskin Auto Scrub, Wash

Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner



Stoner's Tarminator was used to remove the leftover adhesive from the wheel weights



Wheel Woolies to get the hard to reach areas


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Foaming



We have been using the Rupes BigFoot with much success at the shop.


Before and after of the correction process

Close ups of the imperfections around the car




B pillars
Before


After


Around the door handles


After


Rear fender


After


Rear door 



After


Close up


50/50 shots




Final Rinse to remove all the compounding and polishing dust.








Afters











I hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice transformation and a great colour, so deep and rich. Cool work! Those buffer trails in the bonnet particularly were hysterical! :doublesho


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Great job :thumb: , beast of a car.


----------



## abc (Sep 30, 2009)

Excellent transformation!


----------



## R&SKXA (May 19, 2013)

What's CPO'd mean? 

Great work on the BMW though


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

R&SKXA said:


> What's CPO'd mean?
> 
> Great work on the BMW though


Think it means Certified Pre-Owned


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Great work looking sweet now, thank-you.

John Tht.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there :thumb:


----------



## luca (Mar 3, 2012)

What a reflection!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Much better:thumb: top job.


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Stunning work :buffer: Looks great now :thumb:


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

great job


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Excellent turnaround:thumb:


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

very nice !!!!


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Dealerships never fail to surprise. LOL
Very impressive work


----------

